# اريد دائرة اليكترونية



## محمد سوبرة (15 يناير 2008)

اخي الفاضل
ارجو الرد بالسرعة القصوى بالسرعة القصوىلانني طارح مشروع على مستثمرين في التلفزيون

وقد حصلت على موافقة مبدئية والوقت اصبح قليل ارجو المساعدة XXXXXXXXXX

اريد دائرة 12v يمكننا تشغيل محرك on off ويمين يسار لمحرك اخر على نفس الدائرة لزوم عربة

نريد تحريكها على بعد 15سنتم عبر هذه الدائرة وبدون اي رابط اي ان العربة تلحق الدائرة على 

مسافة 15سنتم بدون رابط من فضلك XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mazen42 (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم والله مافهمت شيئ من طلبك ممكن توتضح اكثر حتى اقدر اساعدك


----------



## alsaneyousef (15 يناير 2008)




----------



## محمد سوبرة (17 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وادعو لك من قلبي بكل خير


----------



## محمد سوبرة (17 يناير 2008)

حضرة السيد مازن


اريد دائرة 12vلزوم عربة يمكننا تشغيل محرك on off ويمين يسار لمحرك اخر على نفس الدائرة 

لنفس العربةنريد تحريكها على بعد 15سنتم عبر هذه الدائرة وبدون اي رابط اي ان العربة تلحق الدائرة 

على مسافة 15سنتم بدون رابط من فضلك


وللتوضيح اكثر اريد وضع قطعة اليكترونية على الخصر تتحكم بتشغيل العربة حسب تنقل الشخص

على مسافة 15سنتم اذا ابتعدت المسافة لسبب ما ينطلق زمور اشارة منبه

اريد تصنيع نموذج واحد وفي حال تمت الموافقة سيكون هناك طلب لكميات اخرى

فاذا كان لديك استعداد للموضوع ارجو الرد بالسرعة القصوى


----------



## mazen42 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا اسف جدا على تاخري بالرد لانشغالي اما بالنسبة للدارة التي تطلبها مع كل اسف ليست متوفرة حاليا عندي ولكن ارجو من الله ان تجد طلبك على الرابط التاليhttp://james.vroman.com/javbot1a.htm


----------



## محمد سوبرة (20 يناير 2008)

اشكرك على اهتمامك وادعو الله ان يجزيك الخير من عنده في الدنيا والاخرة

قد تكون 100% ما اود طلبه وللسرعة اطلب ان تكون مصنعة او جاهزة وانا معلوماتي كهربائية
فاذا كان لديك مقدرة على المساعدة ياريت وانا مستعد ان ادفع بدل اتعاب


----------



## محمد سوبرة (20 يناير 2008)

*هل يستطيع احد ان ينفذ لي هذه الد ائرة حسب المطلوب*

*[SIZE=+4]JavaBot1...........[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=+3]A line following robot. [/SIZE]by James Vroman




*[SIZE=+3]Design Goal:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The JavaBot1 is a small line following robot designed to follow a black line drawn on a dry erase board. It is designed to follow very tight curves. The software still has lot's of room for improvement but works well as is.[/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]Motive Power:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The JavaBot1 uses 2 Cirrus CS-70 servos that have been modified [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]for full rotation and have had their controller boards removed to [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]convert them from servos to gear motors.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Servos are a common motive power for small robots due to their [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]low cost, ready availability, standardized sizes and the fact that it[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]only requires 1 bit on your processor to control the motor.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]We initially tried this approach but found that the speed control was[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]very minimal with a finer control needed for this application. The [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]servo controller boards were then removed and the wires soldered [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]to the motor terminals and case ground. The motors were then [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]controlled by an H-bridge circuit to allow direction and speed control [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]with only 2 processor bits per motor. This is implemented as one bit for[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]direction and another bit for power/speed control per motor.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+3]Click for Schematic[/SIZE]*





*[SIZE=+3]Sensors:[/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+1]In order to follow the line I/R reflective sensors were used to [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]detect if a line was present or not. The sensors chosen are the[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]QRB1114 from QT Optoelectronics and have a focal point of[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]about 1/4 inch. They are available from DIGI-KEY.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Most line followers use 2 or 3 sensors of this type to do their [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]detection. This works but does not give the ability to follow[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]lines with very tight turns. An array of seven sensors arranged[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]in an "inverted V " patternare bolted under the front of the robot[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The sensors are wired with all the receivers connected in parallel and[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]fed to an LM311 comparator to set the threshold trigger level with it's [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]output fed to a processor bit. The transmitter LEDs are connected [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]to a 74HCT138 with a current limiting resistor to VCC. This allows [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the entire array to use 4 bits for the sensors.[/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]Processor:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The PIC16F84 was chosen for it's small size, easy reprogramability[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]and interrupts ( the fact that we manufacture a PIC processor [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]emulator also helped in this decision). It is clocked at 4 MHZ by [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]a ceramic resonator and is powered by 4 AA rechargeable batteries.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]These same batteries power the motors. This is usually not recommended [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]since surges in motor current can affect the processors operation, but with [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]decoupling caps in place and the watchdog timer being used in the [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]software no problems were experienced. The watchdog could reset the[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]processor if it went stupid before you could ever see it act up. [/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]Mechanical:[/SIZE]*








*[SIZE=+1]The servos were modified for full rotation by disassembling the servo[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]to gain access to the gear compartment. The main gear is then removed[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]and the stop that keeps it from rotating removed with an hobby knife.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The plastic key that keeps the feedback pot hooked to the main gear is[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]removed to allow full rotation without moving the feedback pot. The[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]servo controller was removed and the feed back pot removed as well. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The wires were removed from the control board and resoldered to the [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]motor terminals. The servos were reassembled and taped together.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]This assembly was then attached to the bottom with the standoffs that[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]held the line follower board in place. For this application the circuitry[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]was split into a sensor board and a processor/h-bridge board. The two[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]boards were connected by a ribbon cable. The entire assembly could[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]be built on one circuit board with the same board being used as the chassis. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The sensor board is mounted under the front of the chassis with [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the processor/motor control board above. A skid (plastic knob )[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]is attached to the rear of the robot. [/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+1]The battery holder is mounted over the skid to keep the weight[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]to the back and counterbalance the line sensors .[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The drive wheels are model airplane aluminum, racing wheels and are bolted to the[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]servo horns with #2 bolts. Both the Dallas Personal Robotics Group [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]and the Seattle Robotics Society have more information on[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]modifying servos for use in robotic applications.[/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]Firmware: [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The firmware for JavaBot1 is based on the code written by [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Jerry Merrill for the TechBot1.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The program is divided into 3 sections - The main program loop, [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The pwm isr ( pulse width modulation interrupt sub routine) and [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The action routines. The program functions to turn on the [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]transmitter portion of the sensors in order of priority and see [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]if a line is seen by the receiver section. The outer sensors are [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]tested first. If a line is seen then one motor is reversed while [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the other continues forward. If no line is seen the next set in[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]are checked. If a line is seen here then one motor is stopped[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]while the other continues forward. If no line is seen here then[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the next set in is checked. If a line is seen here then the speed [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]of one motor is reduced while the others speed is maintained.[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]If no line is seen by these sensors then the centermost sensor [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]is checked. If a line is seen here then the motors are set for[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]both full forward (we reduced this from full speed for better[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]reliability). If no line is seen by this last sensor than the last[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]motor setting is maintained in hopes of finding the line again. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Once a sensor detects a line and sets the motor settings then [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the sensor routine is started again. In this manor priority is[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]given to the outermost sensors for the biggest corrections[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]with the more minor corrections being serviced last. More [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]details on this can be seen in the code listing. The firmware[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]was developed using the ClearView Mathias PIC emulator [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]and assembler which can be downloaded for evaluation[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]from HTTP://www.tech-tools.com [/SIZE]*



*[SIZE=+3]Click to Download Firmware [/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]What's next?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]The firmware could be updated to give more decision [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]capability and a memory of the corrections. If the robot [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]gets off course and intersects a line with both outside [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]sensors it can sit there and oscillate till a sensor clears[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]the line. A search capability that if the line is not seen[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]in a certain period of time it can run a search pattern[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]to locate the line would be a good addition. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Add a speaker or sound effects chip. Robots[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]that make noise get far more attention than ones that do [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]not. The recovered I/O lines could be used for more sensors [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]or as a buss to talk to other processors. [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+2]Only your imagination will limit you. [/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+1]James Vroman is a Technical sales and support representative [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]for TechTools and an active member of the Dallas Personal [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Robotics Group. James has been involved in Electronics for [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]over 15 years and can be reached at [email protected][/SIZE]*





*[SIZE=+3]Sources:[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]DigiKey-HTTP://www.digikey.com[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]TechTools - HTTP://www.tech-tools.com [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Dallas Personal Robotics Group - HTTP://www.dprg.org[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Seattle Robotics Society - HTTP://www.seattlerobotics.org[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]James Vroman -HTTP://www.james.vroman.com[/SIZE]*


----------



## mazen42 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الشكر لله وحده على اعطائنا العقل واللسان واتمنى لو كنت استطيع مساعدتك اكثر ولكني ولله مشغول وانا لااطلب بدل اتعاب من اي طالب علم تكفيني كلمة شكر


----------



## محمد سوبرة (2 مارس 2008)

*ارجو التواصل للمصلحة المشتركة*

مع هذا المرفق شرح شامل للفكرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2008)

اخى
هذا مشروع ضخم يجب طلبه فى مناقصة و ينفذ بتعاقد
المشروع يتطلب اتصالا لاسلكيا بين العربة والمتحكم و يتطلب كود تعارف بين الاثنين حتى اذا تواجد شخصين لا ترتبك الوحدات و تتبع الشخص الخاطئ
ثم ماذا يحدث فى حال العوائق؟ هل تتصادم بها ام تتجنبها أم ماذا ثم ما هى أقصى حمولة للعربة و ما يحركها ؟ هل بطاريات؟وما اكبر مدى للحركة لتحديد طاقة البطاريات واين توضع ؟ أم توصل بالتيار العمومى و ما طول كابل التوصيل؟


----------



## محمد سوبرة (2 مارس 2008)

اخي ماجد السلام عليكم
اشكرك على المتابعة هناك بعض الاخوة اعطاني عنوان للموضوع
حركة العربة على 12ف بطارية وممكن ان تكون تحمل الوزن من5 الى 10 كيلو
وهي تتبع الشخص وليس مشروع ضخم انما على طريقة البيك و controler
,والبطارية توضع على العربة اما القطعة التي على على الخصر لها التغزية المستقلة


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 مارس 2008)

http://www.gearseds.com/documentation/configure RC Control System rev 4.pdf


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 مارس 2008)

www.gearseds.com/download.php?file=97


----------



## محمد سوبرة (4 مارس 2008)

حضرة الاخ سنا اليوسف
مشكور الف شكر
هل يمكنك متابعة الموضوع حتى ولو لقاء بدل اتعاب


----------



## مهندس اسوان (13 مارس 2008)

*مطلوب دائرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو منكم ارسال دائرة
dc to dc converter
pid controller
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمد سوبرة (12 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وادعو لك من قلبي بكل خير


----------



## alsaneyousef (13 أبريل 2008)

http://home.att.net/~wzmicro/RFmotor.htm


----------



## محمد سوبرة (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي اليوسف
احييك من كل قلبي على تشجيعك للجميع وهذا اعظم عمل يقوم به الانسان ان تخدم الناس بدون مقابل

انا اطلب منك ليس المخطط وانت مشكور على المساعدة بل اطلب المساعدة في تنفيذ هذه البوردة


----------



## محمد سوبرة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*اطلب المساعدة في تنفيذ هذه البوردة*


----------

